# spamd calls cc1 and ldconfig ?

## toralf

I was wondering about the last line in my dmesg :

```
[   15.568910] cc1 (3121) used greatest stack depth: 10480 bytes left
```

which comes from spamd. Sometimes instead the line

```
Jul  7 10:05:38 t44 kernel: ldconfig (3790) used greatest stack depth: 10536 bytes left
```

is seen.

If I remove spamd from init level "default" and start /etc/init.d/spamd later at the command line after logged in in KDE then that message do not appear (well, probably just not in dmesg).

This is a stable hardened FWIW - any explanation why spamd calls a compiler but just 1 time after reboot ?

----------

